# What size are the rings on your grill?



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been trying to get hold of some black Audi rings to replace the chrome ones on my grill but they only make the 260mm wide rings for the TT and mine are 250mm wide.
I made some enquiries with a major seller of VAG car badges on Ebay and he didn't think there was much of a market for the 250mm grill rings as he thought they were only that size on Black Editions, but if there was a big enough market for them he could get them made. 
I have 2013 1.8 S-line. If any other members can find the time to measure their grill badges and post on here what size they have, what model they have (and maybe the year) that might give this Ebay trader an idea of the potential size of demand for 250mm wide badges and those of us with 250mm badges might get the chance of some alternatives.

Thanks. Mods, let me know if this causes any issues


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The ones on my TTS are 260mm that's the measurement where it clips into the grille, maybe around 250mm at the front, end to end

If all else fails just paint them black

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I painted mine black, want silver back lol can do a swap if you want

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've read that painted rings don't survive stone chips very well.
Really just looking to find out which models have the 250mm grill rings at the moment.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Well mine has the 250mm on an 08 TTS. Have a very small stone chip on mine but i just dabbed it with a sharpie and you wouldn't notice. Do you have a black grill? If you don't i wouldn't change them tbh, mine just looks the rings have fallen off from a distance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sam is the 250mm from edge to edge from the front of the rings? I have a 2009 TTS with the pre facelift grille and the rear measurement where the rings clip to the grill are definitely 260mm

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes gogs it will be the measurement at the widest point which is where it meets grill.
I think the majority of TTs have 260mm badges - I'm just trying to find out which ones have the 250mm ones. It could be the post facelift models, it could be S-line / TTS models. I don't know.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, you want to keep the chrome one for when you come to sell it?
You could however plastic dip them whatever colour you want, as it applies a vinyl like compound, basically a spray paint vinyl which you can just peel off.
Works great, i used it in my yamah xj6 tank, changed it from yellow to gunmetal gray and looks amazing for what its worth, quite durable aswell to say ive got my knees rubbing against it.
And to the comment about painting the chrome doesent go well with stone chips, it can be easily repaired be applying thinner where the chip is and rub it slightly till it smooths out, wait to dry and then just apply another coat
Simple!

C.


----------



## HankMoodyYo (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey ZephyR2,

Did you ever source any black gloss rings for the front?
I have the 250mm on my black edition and really want to replace them!!
Cannot believe they don't do them for the black edition...the irony!!!

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm afraid not. The problem was raised in another post just recently where others are having the same problems ....
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=955034


----------



## HankMoodyYo (Mar 25, 2015)

Ah rubbish 

Thanks for the quick reply though! Chrome rings it is!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Shame really because I liked the look of my gloss black front and rear rings and TT emblems, more noticeable than you might think against the phantom black paintwork and looks superb on a light coloured TT like white or silver.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Think I would tend to agree ....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)




----------

